# [SOLVED] Lag spikes and Choppy gameplay suddenly



## Yggdrasil (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello! I'm fairly knew to these forums and just about as new with PC gaming and the like. So my problem is, that suddenly as of yesterday to be exact, my games get really high ping spikes. When playing League of Legends I normally get 80-100 ping, then it jumps to 500 and resets. When playing Smite or APB: Reloaded the movements become really choppy, I think its called rubberbanding according to their forums. I've reset my Router multiple times, as well tried two other Ethernet cables. This all happened rather suddenly when I began to play yesterday. I've been wondering if anyone here could help me, thanks in advance!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Lag spikes and Choppy gameplay suddenly*

if its to do with your connection then I would say contact your isp or it could be the games servers are on heavy load.

changing an ethernet cable wont help if there is an issue with your connection.

Are you experiencing other slowness when on the net?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Lag spikes and Choppy gameplay suddenly*

Ah, so I have to check with my net provider. I don't have any problems with my Browser or anything like that. That runs as it normally has. Ah, forgot to mention I'm using a wired connection also.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Lag spikes and Choppy gameplay suddenly*

Welcome to TSF! :wave: 

Just curious, what's your results from speedtest.net?

Moving this thread to Online/Network Gaming Support.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Lag spikes and Choppy gameplay suddenly*


That is my result. Hope it helps.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, it's definitely not your speeds! :lol: 

Have you made sure your network drivers are updated?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Lag spikes and Choppy gameplay suddenly*

I have not! Lemme check!


----------



## Yggdrasil (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Lag spikes and Choppy gameplay suddenly*

Such a simple fix, and yet the most effective  Thank you so very much!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Lag spikes and Choppy gameplay suddenly*

Did it work? Awesome! :dance: You're very welcome.  Please mark this thread solved. :thanx:


----------

